# Health news 1st March 2011



## Northerner (Mar 1, 2011)

*Sugary soft drinks linked to high blood pressure*
Drinking too many sugary beverages appears to raise the risk of high blood pressure, experts are warning. Findings suggest blood pressure goes up incrementally for every extra can of sugary drink consumed per day.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12597970 

*New map shows undiagnosed dementia cases across UK*

A new 'dementia map' of the UK shows stark variations in the number of people suffering from the disease and those who have actually received a medical diagnosis. Researchers also predict that more than a million people will suffer from dementia by 2021.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12598706

*NHS record on cancer survival rates criticised by MPs*

Cancer care in the NHS still falls short of comparable European countries despite 10 years of investment and government initiatives, according to an influential House of Commons committee. A report from the public accounts committee says too many people are dying of cancer in England within a year of diagnosis, usually because they do not seek help when they have symptoms or their GP does not recognise the disease. It is estimated that 10,000 more lives could be saved every year if survival rates were as good as the best in Europe.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/mar/01/mps-criticise-nhs-cancer-survival

*How steroids could give you diabetes*

When Tony Martin was prescribed new drugs for his asthma and nasal polyps, he hoped they?d help him manage the respiratory problems he?d suffered for years. 

In fact, as a result of the treatment he developed type 2 diabetes.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1361652/How-steroids-diabetes.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


----------

